# Weird pasta recipe



## L.Schot (Apr 22, 2009)

Why are all these pasta recipies so complicated now a days?
Wherever i look i'm finding recipies with water, olive oil, salt and all
that kinda stuff...

If you go to italy, you'll notice that the pasta only has 2 ingredients...

*Flour and eggs.*

Off course they use *tipo 00 flour*, and fresh free range eggs.

The salt is only added in the water... alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And yeah, offcourse there is no ONE pasta recipie thats the best,
and it differs from the location in italy, but still...
The original is just 2 ingredients...

Luckilly.. if found the "original" recipie at jamie oliver's website.

All is not lost!


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not sure anyone knows what the "original" pasta recipe is, since there are drawings of the ingredients and implements in prehistoric Etruscan tombs in Italy!

and in Italy, there definitely is more than one kind of pasta.

So I'm not sure what you are asking or talking about.  

Welcome to DC!


----------



## L.Schot (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi thanks!

Well, i might have come on a little strong, 
its just that i dont get that most recipies are with alot of
extra stuff, and people see that as the basic recipe.

I'd like to think that the basic recipie is with the 2 ingredients..
Maybe just because the best thing about italian cooking is keeping
it as simple as possible with the best ingredients... well as far as
cucina povera goes


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 22, 2009)

By law, Italian Law, the only 2 ingredients allowed in dried pasta in Italy is semolina flour and water - period.

The typo 00 flour and eggs recipe is for egg noodles. 

These are the only two kinds of pasta that I consider as basic.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Apr 22, 2009)

I always grin when I hear someone extolling
the many types of pasta that are used in Italy.
They basically use 2 typrs - both wheat based -one with
water one with eggs.
If you want to consider really diverse pasta go east - 
pasta there is made of wheat, rice, bean, buckwheat
- probably some I amd omitting.


----------

